# Why cant Uber make tip option more visible to the pax?



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

Was going through my rides as pax and specifically looked for tip option.

1) Only last ride had this option although I have had several rides since tip was added
2) Had to look really hard for it. There was a simple text in blue font reading "Add tip" .. My question to Uber is why cant you put a button that is more visible?

Tells me Uber is still not on board with tips; they just wanted to give drivers a lollipop


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ebrain said:


> Was going through my rides as pax and specifically looked for tip option.


Tip option comes up immediately after ride. 
Why didn't you tip your driver?

Check your email. They send email reminder to tip. 
Stop being cheap and tip your driver


----------

